# Favorite headstock?



## Metal-Box (Jul 24, 2013)

For me, it would have to be the 80's+ B.C. Rich. That is just perfect to me. My second favorite is the pointy ESP headstock.


----------



## reidartuv (Jul 24, 2013)

In my opinion my Blackmachine B2's headstock has the sweetest headstock ever  And all the Blackmachines in general  
And ViK's headstocks is pretty awesome!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess people should've seen that one coming.


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 24, 2013)

Reversed Jackson (hockey stick).


----------



## MrPowers (Jul 24, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Reversed Jackson.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 24, 2013)

Caparison devil tail


----------



## JPMike (Jul 24, 2013)

On Jazz guitars, my Avatar:




I like BRJ headstocks.


----------



## NickS (Jul 24, 2013)

Skervesen Raptor:


----------



## Lickers (Jul 24, 2013)

I've always had a soft spot for the Ibanez headstock - especially when it's reversed.

Outside of that, the ESP as noted above and PRS are my personal favourites.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 24, 2013)

Blackmachine.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 24, 2013)

PRS
ESP cockstock
Ibanez(6/7 string in line or reversed RG) 
Schecter C1/C7. Come at me.
Wolfgang(peavey and EBMM)
Holdsworth 2+4
ESP 3+3/4+3


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn that is a tough one...

Probably either the Fender Strat headstock, Jackson's various headstocks, Ibanez inline, PRS, or ESP Horizon/M-II Headstock


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 24, 2013)

As I recently posted in a similar thread...


----------



## JoeChugs (Jul 24, 2013)

Regular Ibanez 
7 string 4x3 Jackson


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 24, 2013)

Regular Ibanez 6 in-line
ESP Cockstock
Jackson pointy
Schecter 3+4 C-7 
ESP pointy


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 24, 2013)

NickS said:


> Skervesen Raptor:



Seconded. Before I even knew this guitar was called a _"Raptor"_, that headstock made me think of a Raptor. No freaking joke.


----------



## ZachK (Jul 24, 2013)

Fender Tele Headstock. Absolute favourite.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 24, 2013)

That one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 24, 2013)

Strandberg... 

... oh wait...


----------



## Forkface (Jul 24, 2013)

Besides the Skervy Raptor posted above, these are probably my two favorite looking headstocks.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ibanez is good, the iconic fender strat would be my all-time fav. I really like the Mayones also. Too bad I'll never get one


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 24, 2013)

Ibanez Inline
Ibanez AR/ART
Gibson Explorer
PRS
ESP/LTD 3+3


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jul 24, 2013)

esp horizons and esp ltd mh's


----------



## Basti (Jul 24, 2013)

Jackson in-lines are the pointiest, meanest and most elegant of all. Sorry Ibanez but your headstocks lack character


----------



## LetsMosey (Jul 24, 2013)

Definitely the classic pointy Jackson headstock, or the Caparison devil tail for me.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## DeadWeight (Jul 24, 2013)

Jackson reverse headstock for sure


----------



## Zado (Jul 24, 2013)

Noone beats Jackson/Charvel


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Daemoness headstock anyone ?


----------



## Forkface (Jul 24, 2013)

This is also one of my favorites


----------



## Chuck (Jul 24, 2013)

Ibanez easily


----------



## Manurack (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 24, 2013)

Forkface said:


>



That along with the standard Explorer hockey stick.


----------



## Joh (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Leuchty (Jul 24, 2013)

Ibanez and ESP

And...


----------



## thepowersurge (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Music Man JP7 headstock!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 24, 2013)

Tapping the nerd out. 

Overall: Reverse pointy Jackson

Superstrat/Vs: 
1. Reverse Jackson Pointy
2. Jackson Pointy
3. ESP Pointy
4. ESP Cockstock

Strat:
1. Fender/Charvel Strat Original
2. See above

Les Paul/SG
1. Gibson 3x3
2. ESP EC/Viper 3x3

Explorer
1. Gibson/ESP Hockeystick
2. Superstrat list


----------



## Dooky (Jul 24, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


>


This picture makes me feel all funny inside.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 24, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


>



The mother of pearl logo and inlays don't come across in photos nearly as classy as they do in person. That was the first surprising thing I've noticed with the MIA Jacksons. They're insanely nice in person.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 24, 2013)

The Jackson inline definitely, reversed or not. I just wish they didn't look huge on 7 strings.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2013)

Most of the pointy jagged types are great IMO.
I usually prefer reversed, but anything that points out more (like the ESP) can look good standard or reversed.

This is one of my favorites as reversed, but not down pointed.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 25, 2013)

gotta go with the reverse ibanez, can't beat it!


----------



## xxvicarious (Jul 25, 2013)

By far my favorite.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 25, 2013)

NON REVERSED Ibanez 7 string (specifically Prestige). 

Natural/oiled with binding and a small logo.

Perfect


----------



## Matthew (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't stand hockey sticks or in-lines and don't really like headstocks in general, but here are some cool ones:













Turns out I'm a liar and there are 2 in-lines I'm fond of. Parker's new(ish) headstock with the added lower curve and a reversed tele (on this random dude's guitar that I keep posting).


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 25, 2013)

Forkface said:


>



+1 brj, blackmachine and skerv raptors


----------



## madrigal77 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Xibuque (Jul 25, 2013)

My ex-7 string which i sold to raise funds to buy the regius
Designed by me and the luthier


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 25, 2013)

I prefer 3x3/4x3 headstocks, and even though I'll never hear the end of it for admitting it, my favorite is the BC Rich Widow headstock.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 25, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I prefer 3x3/4x3 headstocks, and even though I'll never hear the end of it for admitting it, my favorite is the BC Rich Widow headstock.



after a quick google search i can see why you didn't post any pics 
I kid, of course

but seriously...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 25, 2013)

Forkface said:


> after a quick google search i can see why you didn't post any pics
> I kid, of course
> 
> but seriously...


Not much of a Neil Moser fan then?




For really wild stuff moser is at/near the top.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 25, 2013)

Almost forgot about the Revenger/Avenger 1+5 2+5 headstocks.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 25, 2013)

You've got it all wrong. It *clearly* has to be Zachary Guitars.


----------



## mulgreaux (Jul 25, 2013)

(Daemoness.)


----------



## khobi64 (Jul 25, 2013)

reverse tele headstocks give the wet spots...


----------



## Xardoniak (Jul 25, 2013)

Generic (I think?) 3+3/whatever-string-amount Schecter one.

I dislike Epiphone styled 3+3 and I dont like headstocks with all the tuners on one side excluding the ESP Baritone Tele.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Jul 25, 2013)

For me, it has to be the Jackson headstock, or the 80's 6 in line B.C. Rich NJ Series headstock.






From my ST-3:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## hairychris (Jul 25, 2013)

The Jackson in-line 6 was something that I lusted after as a kid in the 80s, still love it. The ESP in-line 6 is also awesome.

The Telecaster and PRS headstocks fit the guitars really well.

But, as I has Blackmachines I suppose that I'll go for them as my overall favourite!


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 25, 2013)

reverse ibanez headstock and the classic jackson hockeystick.


----------



## Valnob (Jul 25, 2013)

Schecter C 
Schecter Solo
Gibson
ESP cockstock
ESP pointy
Fender Telecaster
EBMM JP7


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 25, 2013)

Reversed Ibanez Inline (especially 7 string version)




PRS 7




ESP/LTD Cockstock




EBMM JP7




Gibson 






wait a minute???


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 25, 2013)

I like the explorer hockey stick. For strange shapes I dig the Skervesen raptor and Blackmachine headstocks too. The headstocks on the BC Rich JRV7's and LTD EX's aren't bad either. (Including the 307.)

Still this thread is about favorites, and the Gibson hockey stick is it.


----------



## slapnutz (Jul 25, 2013)

*6 String:*
Jackson Reversed.

*7 String:*
ESP Reversed.
Ibanez Reversed

....also....



feraledge said:


> The mother of pearl logo and inlays don't come across in photos nearly as classy as they do in person. That was the first surprising thing I've noticed with the MIA Jacksons. They're insanely nice in person.



..here you go..


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ibanez standard.
Kramer hockeystick (pointy, not rounded)
Jackson hockeystick


----------



## Birdman (Jul 25, 2013)

Mayones Regius 6...




and Skervesen Raptor (Swan Headstock)


----------



## narad (Jul 25, 2013)

MetalHeadMat said:


> For me, it has to be the Jackson headstock, or the 80's 6 in line B.C. Rich NJ Series headstock.



Right on. For all the fanciness of other headstocks from handmade boutiquery, there's something perfect about the Jackson headstock on a Rhoads-style V or a dinky. Way too ingrained into my 80's childhood. The only problem is that it doesn't scale well to 7s or 8s.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Eclipse (Jul 25, 2013)

Ibanez RG2228 is my favorite 8 string headstock IMO.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 25, 2013)

ESP Reverse Pointy


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 25, 2013)

MetalHeadMat said:


> From my ST-3:



Ah the altered headstock because B.C. Rich lost the right to their own design. Good times.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Jul 25, 2013)

any love for the HM Series headstock?


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Metal Mortician (Jul 25, 2013)

-Classic non-reversed Ibanez with the checkmark
-Old school Telecaster
-PRS


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 25, 2013)

EBMM JP7 and Fender strat headstocks are my favs. They are both just classy.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Jlang (Jul 25, 2013)

NickS said:


> Skervesen Raptor:


 Fellas, this isnt a raptor headstock its a viper headstock


Edit : But it my favorite as well


----------



## Nikea Tiber (Jul 26, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> *6 String:*
> Jackson Reversed.
> 
> *7 String:*
> ...




Damn that is a beautiful headstock.
Reverse pointy Jackson or ESP for sure.


----------



## xxx128 (Jul 26, 2013)

Jackson pointy


----------



## craigny (Jul 26, 2013)

I dig the CBS Fender (big strat)...and i dig the hockey stick explorer, and bananna Kramer ones......yeah i dig the Ibby scapel reversed ESP pointy and cockstock too..


----------



## Dani2901 (Jul 26, 2013)

yellowv said:


>



That looks so huge


----------



## Dani2901 (Jul 26, 2013)

what about this?


----------



## Matthew (Jul 26, 2013)

Dani2901 said:


> what about this?



+1

To put this into perspective for those of us that haven't seen this particular brand of guitar:








That second one is


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not into pointy headstocks myself. My favorites are the Mayones Regius, ESP Cockstock, Schecter 4+3, Ibanez, and also the Carvin 727 one, which, I believe, hasn't been mentioned yet in this thread:


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 26, 2013)

Reverse Ibanez all mother ....in day!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 26, 2013)

Ibanez 8 string headstock. I don't know why, but I jut like it. Then there's the esp headstock


----------



## crg123 (Jul 26, 2013)

NickS said:


> Skervesen Raptor:



Daww... Thanks for the nomination fellas! Tis my favorite headstock style as well. Like Jlang said though its a viper headstock. This was actually the first one designed.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Jul 26, 2013)

Jackson Reverse 7 string headstock for me, mainly the reason I looked at getting the DR7 in the first place.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 26, 2013)

Got to be the big, fat CBS-era Strat headstock for me.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 26, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


>



So sick. Seriously.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 26, 2013)

pointy ESP headstock

telecaster

gibson LP/SG headstock


----------



## Curt (Jul 26, 2013)

PRS
EBMM
Mayones Regius
and lately, Ibanez


----------



## gunch (Jul 26, 2013)

Any 3+3 or 2+4 with straight string pull


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Jul 27, 2013)

any in line reverse is cool.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jul 27, 2013)

Prob cheating but waaay cool headstock


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 20, 2013)

Retail manufacturers
-Ibanez in line, regular or reverse
-Caparison devil's tail
-Agile (is it to be considered manufacturer)

Luthery
Too many worth of a mention


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2013)

6-string






7-string





8-string


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 20, 2013)

Top 5:

BC Rich Widow

BC Rich SOB

BC Rich Beast

BC Rich "old style" reversed inline pointed

BC Rich reversed inline pointed


----------



## Eviga (Oct 20, 2013)

Skervesen Viper


----------



## taliababa (Oct 20, 2013)

I really wish ESP would offer this headstock more often...and at reasonable prices. $5800 for Horizon CTM on eBay is just insane.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Allealex (Oct 20, 2013)

6 string: 






7 string:






8 string:


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 20, 2013)

My fav by far...


----------



## gorthul (Oct 20, 2013)

My top-3:

Ibanez 8 String





Skervesen Swan





Ibanez 6 and 7 inline ( I do like both, the regular and reversed version, equally)


----------



## s4tch (Oct 20, 2013)

Besides the classy Caparison headstocks:


----------



## MoshJosh (Oct 20, 2013)

The caparison raptor claw. . . Or whatever it's called


----------



## Emil357 (Oct 20, 2013)

This one by far guys


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2013)

taliababa said:


> I really wish ESP would offer this headstock more often...and at reasonable prices. $5800 for Horizon CTM on eBay is just insane.



You can find some older LTDs with the headstock for decent prices, and there's the Rob Caggiano and BS-7.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Oct 20, 2013)

I like the new ESP Snakebyte headstock, but nothing beats the caparison 2x4 headstock


----------



## arcadia fades (Oct 20, 2013)

IMAG0210 by andypaterson2, on Flickr


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 20, 2013)

Normal Jackson head stock
3+4 and 4+4 Jackson Head stock
The one ESP used before being sued
Charvel 
Fender Strat

... do you see a pattern here?


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Oct 20, 2013)

Yup
Love skervesens work
And for 8's I reckon this. 







and agile


ALSO


----------



## xzyryabx (Oct 20, 2013)

1) ESP cockstock
2) Mayones regius (a reverse copy of the ESP cockstock)
3) Caparison elf shoe
4) ESP (reverse) knife edge

Can't stand any of the others....as in seriously can't stand and won't buy a guitar b/c of this!!

\m/


----------



## Nile (Oct 20, 2013)

Reverse cockstooooooooock.

Hockey stick.

Intrepid.


----------



## Danukenator (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## ILuvPillows (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## edonmelon (Oct 20, 2013)

No love for for the ViK 3+3 headstock? Let me change that 







The aforementioned Carvin Holdsworth (if they offered an option to have it reversed it would be teh sexies)






And even though it's nothing special (headstockwise, not talking about the guitars themselves) I find this one to be quite beautiful:






I'd also post the Mayones Regius one or the ESP cockstock but they've already been posted a few times!


----------



## teamSKDM (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## gunch (Oct 20, 2013)

PRS 3+3
EBMM 2+4
Suhr/Shecter/Kramer "Bill"
Jackson 3+3
Carvin Holdsworth


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 20, 2013)

+1 on the PRS headstock. And I'm a huge fan of the Gibson headstock. 

But my favorite of all time is the ESP Vintage headstock on sixer. Looks okay on a seven and looks bulky as .... on an eight string.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## ridner (Oct 21, 2013)

Moser


----------



## Underworld (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm biased. Only guitars I own  on top of that, pictures of the actual guitars


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 21, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> So sick. Seriously.


 
Totally agree. That very shape will be on my Daemoness builds.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 21, 2013)

Non-reversed RGs, strats.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## ice_age_magic (Oct 26, 2013)

Caparison devils tail all the way...





My beloved caparison horus custom shop


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 26, 2013)

The only thing I don't like is the strings going so close past the tuners.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 26, 2013)

Come on guys, really.


----------



## MetalKennedy (Oct 28, 2013)

Cockstock ;D


----------



## Deep Blue (Oct 28, 2013)

Ibanez, ESP, or Jackson inline

Electrical Guitar Company





KXK, just for the absurdity


----------



## Force (Oct 29, 2013)

The God of all headstocks 



Black Mamba said:


>




And these are pretty damn sweet too.



Metal-Box said:


>


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Oct 29, 2013)

Caparison




Blackmachine




and ESP pointed


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 29, 2013)

Classic


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 29, 2013)

The Thorn Deluxe headstock is basically the perfect blend of form and function; perfectly straight string pull on a 3x3 that actually looks good.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 29, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> The Thorn Deluxe headstock is basically the perfect blend of form and function.



I always thought it looked a bit crosseyed, just like the Yamaha AES820 Drop 6


----------



## Aris_T (Oct 29, 2013)

1. Ibanez
2. PRS
3. Jackson and ESP
4. Parker
5. EBMM (it began to grow in me last year)


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Oct 29, 2013)

Jackson soloist/dinky reversed or regular. 

Holdsworth headstocks are pretty sex as well.


----------



## narad (Oct 29, 2013)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Blackmachine



Imposter!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Oct 29, 2013)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Come on guys, really.



That is pretty sexy.... I will also admit I don't recognize it - anybody care to enlighten me?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 29, 2013)

Its a Bernie Rici Jr.


----------



## thraxil (Oct 29, 2013)

Visually and conceptually, the (old style) Parker headstock. Ken Parker's vision with the whole guitar was to strip off anything that wasn't essential to the tone, ergonomics, or structural integrity, and that included extra wood that was just weighing down the headstock. Alas, it doesn't play well with wall hangers.

Ibby headstocks aren't bad.

I absolutely cannot stand the look of reverse headstocks though. I'm weird.


----------

